# my last purchase



## joheleh (Nov 29, 2013)

here u are my last purchase, it seems a nice silver ingot from cuba (15euros). it's titolated with P(i think plata=silver in spanish) 38.88g) and others strange signs.
have u ever seen anything like that before?


----------



## wavecrazed (Mar 2, 2014)

Noice.! viva cuba


----------

